# Motorola Ming A1200 Review



## ProDemon (Nov 5, 2006)

Its the best PDA phone you can have for 16.5K
I have one and here is what i got
-Phone
- 512 mb card
- 3 stylus
- a battery
- 2 cds
- 1 pouch
- manuals

This is a beautiful phone, Shape and looks are awesome, I purchased it after selling my KJam ( that was too big to fit in JEANS pocket, camera was poor quality)

Review :
- Pure business design ( black edition rocks )
- 240*320 Touch screen ( 262K )
- 2 mp camera, good quality (8/10)
- Best handwriting recog feature I have ever used, + onscreen keyboard
- Real Player, mp3 and video quality is fair enough to use ( 6/10 )
- Fm Radio
- Document reader ( just like quick office reader on nokia ) reads PDF too
- Full Calender and PIM
- Has inbuilt Browser and MSN messenger and Opera available free
- Notes is included
- full featured PC suite ( one of its kind, you can make call through PC interface, awesome)
- Business card reader ( works fine with simple cards )
- Battery life is 6/10, its good enough.
My suggestion :
If you are planning to buy Nokia n72 or similar phone in that price range, check this thing first.
__________
Forgot to mention, I purchased it from HOT SPOT, Delhi for 16450/-
My last phone was KJam ( from GAFFAR Market, 18K )
My Next phone is Sony ericsson w950i, I will buy that phone on first price drop


----------



## mehra.rakesh (Nov 8, 2006)

Hey buddy , although that phone with it's looks & price is a killer but try dropping it from a fairly good height ( 6 feet or so )& u have got urself a sexy looking piece of junk , atleast that's what happened to a friend of mine . The screen went kaput & also the touchscreen is not exactly in a good shape


----------



## ProDemon (Nov 13, 2006)

> Hey buddy , although that phone with it's looks & price is a killer but try dropping it from a fairly good height ( 6 feet or so )& u have got urself a sexy looking piece of junk , atleast that's what happened to a friend of mine . The screen went kaput & also the touchscreen is not exactly in a good shape



I just cant understand, why anyone will try to drop his 16k gadget?

What a silly point?

Dropping any phone may cause damage, its your luck, I dont know any popular smartphone which comes with SHOCK proof feature.


----------



## mehra.rakesh (Nov 19, 2006)

Hey prodemon , the phone slipped from his hands . & the service center guys haven't been able to fully fix it. i was just warning u abt it.
BTW here's a surprise for ur A1200 (lots of apps )
*tuxmobil.org/phones_survey_motorola.html

ENJOY


----------



## caleb (Nov 19, 2006)

mehra.rakesh said:
			
		

> Hey prodemon , the phone slipped from his hands . & the service center guys haven't been able to fully fix it. i was just warning u abt it.
> BTW here's a surprise for ur A1200 (lots of apps )
> *tuxmobil.org/phones_survey_motorola.html
> 
> ENJOY


 You drop any smartphone from 6ft height or more you will end with junk...but that was such a rediculous reason to even talk about...don't you think that people who spend 16k+ on a phone will know that one has to be careful with it?...sorry mate but your reasoning sucks BIG time...please try writing something more useful. 
Hey ProDemon I have a Nokia 6708 which has pretty much the same features like the motoming the only 2 major differences are that 6708 has a larger screen & a 2GB capacity card but for a price tag of 16k plus the FM radio Motoming is definately value for every single penny you spent on it...good buy...hope it serves you well for a long time.


----------



## hackers2005.3721 (Nov 24, 2006)

how much  is for  w950   can  anyy  one tell  me


----------



## outlaw (Nov 24, 2006)

wow  amazing , that phones really worth the money ,nokia smartphones in this range is really crap compared to ming
yep moto ming is defintely the coolest in its catagory ,at that price ming is more than what 1 can ask for  

damn really a sad news for a die hard nokia fan like me [crying], hope nokia will bring something like this to compete ......


----------



## krazyfrog (Nov 24, 2006)

hackers2005.3721 said:
			
		

> how much  is for  w950   can  anyy  one tell  me


Its 27k in mumbai.


----------



## simplysaj (Apr 11, 2007)

Hi ,
Thanks for the review on Motoming 1200 
I'm planning to buy it but I have a query

What are the most popular softwares available for motoming? Could you provide me some links or websites where I can find them? I searched in google but couldn't find anything.

As you are aware, there are lot of 3rd party softwares are available for symbian OS based phones.

Saj.


----------



## Asfaq (Apr 11, 2007)

ok.. this does it!! i've been procrastinating long enough over this phone.. am gonna get it soon now  !! I am tired of modding my k750.. u can only do so much wid the FAR manager.. Wid da ming, doing seem editing and all should be fun.. This will be my first Moto phone! am more in the 'rabid SE fan' mould 

hope it does'nt disappoint 

@prodemon : tell us ur experience wid the phone man! do u find the menu laggy?? that sort of thing.. these specks i can get off the web too !!


----------



## ProDemon (Apr 15, 2007)

there are no 3rd party softwares available for ming

you can find few java apps working on it

move to 

```
www.motorolafans.com
```

to check what you can do with it, its a very good site for motorolas


----------



## Pathik (Apr 15, 2007)

i wd rather get a e61


----------



## racevthme (Jun 11, 2007)

for themes on ming check this
*www.mototheme.com

for games on ming check this
*www.mobilerated.com

use a1200 as keyword here.....
bye guys..
also 4 games join yahoo groups...
hope u say thanx to me...


----------



## assasin (Jun 11, 2007)

hey is the audio thru loudspkr loud enough?to which Nokia fone is the audio compareable?


----------



## hemant_mathur (Jun 11, 2007)

Audio is not loud as per se.


----------



## Ankur Gupta (Jun 12, 2007)

And the most important thing...
You don't get the wireless headsets in that 16.5k..
You have to spend 5k extra to get them...
Moto has been fooling people on this front..
Keep that in mind before buying it...
Never like moto interface so skipped it though the touchscreen thing is the only feature of this phone that can attract buyers...


----------



## munster monster (Jul 7, 2007)

> You don't get the wireless headsets in that 16.5k..
> You have to spend 5k extra to get them...
> Moto has been fooling people on this front..
> Keep that in mind before buying it...


hah...u mean that people will expect it? like get a phone like this for only 13-14K???


----------



## racevthme (Jul 10, 2007)

Motorola never fools the people....
Nokia folls the people....
See the cost of motoMing now...It is 12000rs ...............
Show me a better phone than this in this cost....


----------



## hackers2005.3721 (Jul 10, 2007)

hey  racevthem  i  know a1200 is worth  the price but  they  in  this gizmo  world  where  every  days the prices down  and new thing  come up we usally  sell  the cell  within  a year  we dont get a  good price  for touch  screen  not  of  moto  but also  nokia 6708  so  beeter stya away  from touch  screen i  am  waiting for apple iphone when  i  will  buy  saving  me  too  i  will  wait for 1 year  yarr .  

u  knopw n95  was about 40 k  when  realsed  with bill  and  with  2 months only  price slased to  27  k  now i  think  till  nxt  year it will  be in  15  to  20  k ..


----------



## r2d2 (Oct 28, 2007)

N95(classic) is Rs 21000 right now w/o bill, with bill its Rs 24000.


----------



## planetcall (Nov 26, 2007)

Just an update here: Motoming is now available at about 10,000 in premium shops in bangalore. I explored this phone and found one very absurd thing. You can not change the FM Channels unless you open the flap and navigate through to the FM Player and manually press the button to switch to next channel. WTF!!!! this should have been done by the sound adjustment keys as is provided by SE. Too bad! they missed this feature. Its silly. Even the packed earphone doesnt work with its button press as it happens with Nokia phones. In Nokia you press the button on your earphone and the channel jumps.


----------



## Pravas (Nov 26, 2007)

Yeah i saw it in Reliance Fresh Hyderabad at RS10300


----------



## the great one (Nov 26, 2007)

I tink MotoRokr E6 is a better choice bcoz its more gud luking den ming , i hav an E6 and cant just tell u how thrilled i am wid it wat are the thngs it cant do , u hav loads and loads of thngs to  do wid it. 
I bought it a month ago from RPG Cellcom @ 11250(basic model - one w/o bluethooth stereo headsets) and got a headset (not stereo) worth around 
1.5k free , as a promotional offer frm RPG.
I tink its a better choice den ming .


----------



## azzu (Nov 26, 2007)

^ it is


----------



## iMav (Nov 26, 2007)

but ming's got the sexy flap


----------



## planetcall (Nov 26, 2007)

Ming looks killer than Rockr!! But, i wonder how delicate it is.


----------



## Ganeshkumar (Nov 27, 2007)

If these phones work little faster.. it wuld be much great! though it have 310Mhz processor!!!


----------



## the great one (Nov 28, 2007)

@Ganesh Kumar : How do u know buddy dat it has 310Mhz processor.


----------



## Ganeshkumar (Nov 29, 2007)

i saw it in motorolafans forum....
chk it out here!!

*www.motorolafans.com/forums/showthread.php?p=110808&highlight=Processor+Speed#post110808


----------



## Cool G5 (Nov 29, 2007)

Does ROKR E6 also have a 310Mhz proccy?


----------



## Ganeshkumar (Nov 29, 2007)

S!
the thread discussed there is for E6 only!


----------



## expertno.1 (Nov 30, 2007)

Cool G5 said:
			
		

> Does ROKR E6 also have a 310Mhz proccy?



Nop.....


----------



## Cool G5 (Nov 30, 2007)

Then how much mhz proccy?


----------



## expertno.1 (Nov 30, 2007)

Cool G5 said:
			
		

> Then how much mhz proccy?


 OMAP 200 MHz processor 

Thanks
Regards.....
Expertno.1


----------



## Cool G5 (Nov 30, 2007)

Thank you Expert no 1.


----------



## Ganeshkumar (Nov 30, 2007)

expertno.1 said:
			
		

> OMAP 200 MHz processor
> 
> Thanks
> Regards.....
> Expertno.1



Then wat is that thread tells about??

I understood anything wrong in that??

Then is this link gives wrong information????

*wiki.openezx.org/Rokr_E6


----------



## the great one (Dec 1, 2007)

Hey wats gng on sum body pls clarify wats d real processor speed of Moto RokrE6........
Awaiting a response ??????!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## expertno.1 (Dec 1, 2007)

yup the wiki one is true.....its of intel but its speed is 200Mhz and is OMAP type processor .

Thanks
Regards.....
Expertno.1


----------



## the great one (Dec 5, 2007)

Thnks 4 d info


----------



## Ganeshkumar (Dec 6, 2007)

expertno.1 said:
			
		

> yup the wiki one is true.....its of intel but its speed is 200Mhz and is OMAP type processor .
> 
> Thanks
> Regards.....
> Expertno.1



Hi 

what do u say?? I could not get u.....


----------



## Cool G5 (Dec 6, 2007)

He meant it has OMAP 200 MHZ proccy.


----------



## Ganeshkumar (Dec 6, 2007)

^^
But the wiki say it has 310MHz processor....


----------



## the great one (Dec 7, 2007)

Still some confusion???????!!!!!!! plz want a firm answer


----------



## Ganeshkumar (Dec 7, 2007)

@ The great one: Now only i have confusion... earlier i am clear 

@ cool G5: Wat he say is 310MHz processor mentioned in wiki is correct... n also tells it is 200MHz processor..... :confused

wat happened expert no. 1 waiting for ur reply!


----------



## Cool G5 (Dec 8, 2007)

????
Still not clear.


----------



## the great one (Dec 9, 2007)

Hey sumbody plz clarify wats has my E6 got in it?????????????..........


----------



## Cool G5 (Dec 9, 2007)

Guys look here:
*www.motorolafans.com/forums/showthread.php?t=14924

It says Moto ROKR E6 has a 312 MHZ proccy. 
Peace.


----------



## Ganeshkumar (Dec 9, 2007)

yes it is... 

Sometime it hurts.... wen some1 says abt this beautiful phone badly!!


----------



## Cool G5 (Dec 9, 2007)

I know how it feels.
But 312 Mhz isn't that bad.
Considering N70 or N73 having only 220 Mhz proccy.
Cheer up buddy.*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/1.gif


----------



## Ganeshkumar (Dec 9, 2007)

^^^

Thanks!! & Think u r filling ur new mobile with tons of applications, games,.........


----------



## Cool G5 (Dec 10, 2007)

Yup i am.
I only install selected apps. 
Your phone too must be filled with apps,games etc.


----------



## Ganeshkumar (Dec 10, 2007)

Yesterday night only successfully installed Turbo C++ using DOS... 
Now feeling the lackness of keyboard...

Now trying Mobile GMaps to work in offline mode...by downloading all map tiles through computer....

& Last week, I telnet'd my E6 with PC, used PC's internet to browse in phone.. 
XMMS is working fine...

my mother is angry with me as i am with phone the whole day and night...!


----------



## the great one (Dec 10, 2007)

Thnks a lot buddy finally i know wat there in my E6 , now i can proudly say its got a better processor than N70 & 73.
Cool G5 u 2 hav a Rokr E6????
If yes wats ur xperience wid d phone. 
I am to loving ittttttttttt.................
Wat abt u ganesh kumar , wat other applications , games u ppl hav in ur cell.
I hav AOE,PANG,BRAIN LARA CRICKET, XTERE SNOWBOARDING,TETRIS, ARKONOID,XMMS PLYER,M-PLAYER,Loads of themes , but still searching 4 win media player.
Any idea where 2 d/load it.


----------



## Cool G5 (Dec 10, 2007)

> my mother is angry with me as i am with phone the whole day and night...!



Same here.*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/3.gif

Now i dumped my dialup connection & mostly use EDGE on my phone.
Also i chat through my mobile using mig33,nimbuzz etc.
Still i am in search of more good apps to install.
I am busy with the review of the phone too.



> Cool G5 u 2 hav a Rokr E6????
> If yes wats ur xperience wid d phone.



I don't own a Rokr E6.
I have Nokia 5700 Xpress Music.


----------



## the great one (Dec 14, 2007)

hey wat abt u guys which games and applications r u guys using
This is 4 u guys ganesh kumar and coolG5


----------



## Cool G5 (Dec 14, 2007)

i have Brothers in arms earned in blood,symtorrent,mig33,core player,active file,zipman,cricket 3d,mosh,mundu radio on my 5700.
What u haue greatone


----------



## Ganeshkumar (Dec 15, 2007)

the great one said:
			
		

> hey wat abt u guys which games and applications r u guys using
> This is 4 u guys ganesh kumar and coolG5



I hav AOE,Zuma,Townsmen 1,2,3, Real Football, Silent Hill, 3D chess, Aherlock Homes, Bombsweeper, ..... & some other games tooooo! But i haven't started playing those... Even some games i haven't played once!

& Application,... 
Mobile GMAPS with Full Chennai MAP Loaded to view it Offline, 
Telnet Enabled,
To Browse using PC's Internet connection,
XMMS PLYER,
ZM-PLAYER,
Quicknotes,
iPhone sms,
QEilock,
Zipman,
DOS,
Console,
Swap enabled,....................


& yet to install themes... 
@Greatone Have u tried irokr theme??


----------



## the great one (Dec 25, 2007)

& yet to install themes...  
@Greatone Have u tried irokr theme??[/QUOTE] 


Ya hav tried i rokr and other themes but irokr is the best i hav seen till now which themes u r using ganesh kumar.


----------



## Ganeshkumar (Dec 25, 2007)

^^^
I am using the default one only!!

@ present i dont get time... & i could not take risk!! thats y... havent installed it yet!!


----------



## the great one (Dec 25, 2007)

Mr ganesh kumar::  hav u installed any emulator on ur E6 , if yes may i know which one , plz provide d link 4 dat also and d steps to use it.


----------



## Ganeshkumar (Dec 25, 2007)

Nope!!


----------

